
Covid-19 Kills Renowned Mathematician John Conway - rfreytag
https://dailyvoice.com/new-jersey/mercer/obituaries/covid-19-kills-renowned-princeton-mathematician-game-of-life-inventor-john-conway-in-3-days/786461/
======
njyx
So sad to see. May the cellular automata replicate in his honor for ever...

------
mtmail
main discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22843306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22843306)

